# Delta 22-580 Planer won't start!



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

The planer decided not to start the other night. I had just used it a couple weeks earlier with no problems. When I plugged it in and flipped the switch to run a board through, nothing happened. It makes no noise at all. The circuit breaker for the outlet is not tripped. The motor, rollers, and cutter head all turn easily by hand. The dust hood is in place so the motor lock is not engaged. I am thinking about bypassing the switch tonight (while the machine is unplugged, of course) to see if the switch is at fault. Has anyone experienced this issue with a delta planer? Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

The breaker is not tripped, the outlet is hot. Have you checked the cord to make sure power is getting all the way to the switch.


----------



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

I have not checked the cord. How would I do that?


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

Got a multimeter?

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Be sure the speed switch is fully engaged at one speed or the other. Is there a circuit breaker on the motor itself?


----------



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

I do not have a multimeter. I do have a voltage tester… could I use that? Forgive my ignorance on the subject of electricity….


----------



## nkawtg (Dec 22, 2014)

Is the wall outlet a GFI?
Have you tested the outlet?


----------



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

knotscott, I am fairly positive the speed switch is engaged properly. That was my first thought because I have had issues with that before, but when I move the cutterhead manually, the feed rollers move as well.

I don't think there is a circuit breaker on the motor. The manual says the following about the machine not starting:

"Should your machine fail to start, check to make sure the prongs on the cord plug are making good contact in the outlet. Also, check for blown fuses or open circuit breakers in the line."

I am a little confused about "in the line". I think it refers to my outlet. The power cord goes right from the prongs to the switch, then a hot and neutral line go into the motor from the switch.


----------



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

nkawtg, not a GFI. Other tools can get power from the outlet. I even tried other outlets to be sure.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I have not checked the cord. How would I do that?
> 
> - BenWalker


If nothing else plug another tool into the cord and see if it works. If it works the cord is good, if not the cord is bad.


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

I had that planer. Same thing happened to me. Check your carbon brushes. That fixed my problem.


----------



## BenWalker (Apr 16, 2015)

I am happy to announce that I am back in business. I was removing the switch to bypass it and decided to take a look inside to see how a switch works. I noticed a tiny wood chip between one of the terminals (i think thats what you call it) and the piece that is pushed up against it when the switch is in the ON position. It must have been pushed into the perfect position when I last flipped the switch OFF. I cleaned the switch out and voilà, my planer is back.

Now what to do with the $500 I thought I would be spending on a new machine…


----------



## TheWoodenOyster (Feb 6, 2013)

Glad you figured it out. Same thing happened to me with a router once.


----------



## Sleddio (Apr 24, 2016)

> I am happy to announce that I am back in business. I was removing the switch to bypass it and decided to take a look inside to see how a switch works. I noticed a tiny wood chip between one of the terminals (i think thats what you call it) and the piece that is pushed up against it when the switch is in the ON position. It must have been pushed into the perfect position when I last flipped the switch OFF. I cleaned the switch out and voilà, my planer is back.
> 
> Now what to do with the $500 I thought I would be spending on a new machine…
> 
> - BenWalker





> I am happy to announce that I am back in business. I was removing the switch to bypass it and decided to take a look inside to see how a switch works. I noticed a tiny wood chip between one of the terminals (i think thats what you call it) and the piece that is pushed up against it when the switch is in the ON position. It must have been pushed into the perfect position when I last flipped the switch OFF. I cleaned the switch out and voilà, my planer is back.
> 
> Now what to do with the $500 I thought I would be spending on a new machine…
> 
> - BenWalker


----------



## Sleddio (Apr 24, 2016)

I am glad your Delta DC380 planer that wouldnt start eventually had a happy ending… But my very same planer just had the very same problem and I tried all the great troubleshooting ideas but none worked. The last time i used it a week ago i recall it labored to do a board that seemed like it should be easy work. Now i think i smell electrical smoke in the motor. I am woefully deficient on electrical understanding, but wonder if i burnt out the motor last time? So bummed as i just moved into new shop and have so much to do to catch up… Any thoughts?


----------



## Gordonfla (May 16, 2017)

Thank you Ben.
About 6 years ago mine stopped working. At the time I could play with it an pay my helper or go get one to do the job on time. Wel I'm not one to trash anything… And needed a screw for the blades that had stripped on the new one. I decided to google and 15 minuites work, i now have 2 planners.
Thank you again everyone
Gordon


----------

